
Show HN: IPvBar is a Chrome extension that display IP and country for each tab - txthinking
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipvbar/copjmgogifdfjkaenpallapiidcpkjbm
======
nudel2000
A problem which I see is that geolocating IPs of servers gives no real value
anymore. Thru CDNs the real host is obfuscated. Services may distribute data
in the backend. So the geolocating might lead unaware users to wrong
conclusion like e.g. that the data is stored in a country with strong privacy
standards. But in reality, just the load balancer might be in such a country.

I think it might be an interesting direction for your project to query the
WHOIS data of that IP. With these data you can show in which data center the
first erver is hosted. This will show to the useres the large share of pages
hosted just at a few hyperscalers.

